# Hi all



## pip (Aug 27, 2008)

I have joined this site to get infomation on wild camping for my parents. I am going away with them next week and would like help finding places to stay in Belgium, especially in Antwerp and surrounding area. Hope anybody can help.


----------



## David & Ann (Aug 27, 2008)

pip said:


> I have joined this site to get infomation on wild camping for my parents. I am going away with them next week and would like help finding places to stay in Belgium, especially in Antwerp and surrounding area. Hope anybody can help.



Watch out for post from Belgium (Leo) He is the lad from that neck of the woods. There are also other folks on here who have a lot of experience from camping in that area.


----------



## Tops (Aug 27, 2008)

*Hi*

Hi and welcome, also a newbie so i wont be much help, but thought i would just say hi.

Tops


----------



## Belgian (Aug 27, 2008)

*Antwerp*

Hello Pip,
Welcome to the site, 
Here comes some info about Antwerp and surroundings. 
The town of Antwerp is not so MH-friendly. A nice place could be in centre town at the old quay- but there is a sign ‘no camping’ (police won’t hassle you when you are only overnight parking). A signed area is on the left bank (Gloriantlaan), free, no services, restaurants and cafés nearby at the ‘beach’; 15 min by bus to the central station, or 10 min to the tram and the 5 min to the old town; or a walk of 30 min by pedestrian tunnel.
Another designated MH site is the ex municipal camping Vogelsang south of town


P= parking
PM= motorhome parking
S= services
C= camping
W= wild

ANTWERPEN 
P Plantinkaai (Quay Scheldt river, centre town)> 'Minatuurstad' (no camping) N 51 12 53.6, E 4 23 30.1
@ Linker Oever (Left bank):
PM end Gloriantlaan (> St Anna-strand) 40pl,( bus) N 51°14” O6.15”E4°23’10.59”
P > way-in yachtharbour Liberty, Thonetlaan N 51 13 57.2, E 4 23 31.8
C De Molen, 10€/(1/3>31/10) (limited places: 7) N 51 14 1.6, E 4 23 39.2
@ Kiel (South of Ring)
PM ex.Camping, Vogelzanglaan (next 'Antwerp Expo') 10€/n (1/3>31/10) (el:2€) 100pl, (trams 2,6, bus 18,25) N 51 11 24.6, E 4 24 5.3
P next 'sporthal' E.Vloorsstr (bus 1,13, tram 4, 24 )  N 51 11 40.7, E 4 22 46.@ Hoboken (south of 'Kiel')
P Van Amstelstr, next park, (terminus tram 2,4) N 51 10 18.8, E 4 21 6.7
P Left side >Fort 8, Krijgsbaan ,(bus 1) N 51°10’00.16 E 4°21’05.35”
P (id before: 300m) next swimmingpool Sorghvlied, Krijgsbaan, N 51 10 2, E 4 21 18.9
P Krijgsbaan, >< cemetry Schoonselhof (terminus tram 24) N 51 10 10.6, E 4 21 54.9
P Schoonselhoflei, (cemetry Hoboken), St Bernhardse stwg,(tram 24) (>< Aldi)
N 51°10’32.90” E 4°22’07.29”
W end Leo Bosschaertlaan (near naturereserve ‘Polderbos’ and yachtclubs) N 51 10 31.8, E 4 19 54.7
@ Deurne (East of Ring)
P Rivierenhof Park (>Deurne, r.>bridge Ring),police:200m, shops 200-400m, (tram 10, buses) N 51° 13' 11. '' E 004° 28' 03”
@ Merksem (North of Ring)
P Fort Merksem, Fortsteenweg (> Hyper Carrefour, tram3)

A little bit farther away from the centre of Anwerp:
To the south
HEMIKSEM 
P abdij (=> town hall, police) (terminus bus 1 at 300m) N 51 8 0.1, E 4 19 52.6
BOOM
PM  “De Schorre” 4pl, N 51 5 12.1, E 4 22 51.8
BAZEL ( accros Scheldt – Hemiksem, free pedestrian ferry)
P Kallebeek  (at ferry, restaurant) N 51 8 34.3, E 4 19 32.2
PM Sportscentre “Dulpop” N 51 9 9.9, E 4 18 8.5
To the north
LILLO (10km>North, > harbour, Scheldt)
P Dorp, small harbour (small fortified village, 50 inhab. 2 cafés) N 51 18 15.9, E 4 17 23.4
BRASSCHAAT
PM Swimmingpool (> Schoten) N 51 17 4.8, E 4 30 13.4

Don't be shy to ask more information,


----------



## Belgian (Aug 27, 2008)

David & Ann said:


> Watch out for post from Belgium (Leo) He is the lad from that neck of the woods.


Thanks David for that 'neck of the woods'  We sure can need some more woods, thick neck's we have enough overhere LOL


----------



## lenny (Aug 27, 2008)

Hiya, and welcome,Pip and Parents,cant help on your first question but just as I thought ,our man,Leo,on location came up with the goods


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Aug 27, 2008)

hi pip welcome belgian is a mine of info for over there i dont know about neck of the woods but i believe he may like to neck a drop of belgian  beer


----------



## Belgian (Aug 27, 2008)

mandrake said:


> hi pip welcome belgian is a mine of info for over there i dont know about neck of the woods but i believe he may like to neck a drop of belgian  beer


How did you know what I was doing ? you must be clairvoyant 
Schol


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Aug 27, 2008)

well they say great minds drink alike  schol  or as we say bottoms up


----------

